# "a vorbi" vs "a sta de vorbă"



## mtmjr

Hello everyone.  Before I contine, I just want to say that I have absolutely no knowledge of the Romanian language.  I am studying the romance languages in general (with sufficient working knowledge in French).  In my studies, I have run into a problem trying to get a translation for "to speak".  There are:

 1. a vorbi
 2. a sta de vorbă
(3. a spune) [I think this is more "to tell", but not really sure...]

Can anyone help to clarify the distinctions?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## amaranth

a vorbi - to talk (general meaning)
a sta de vorba - to have a conversation (the act of..)
a spune - to tell, as you think
at least this is my feeling as a Romanian native
good luck!


----------



## mtmjr

So, then, is "a vorbi" what one would use to ask someone if they "speak" Romanian?


----------



## amaranth

yes, that is correct. I'll be happy to answer any other question you may have.


----------



## alakazam

mtmjr said:


> So, then, is "a vorbi" what one would use to ask someone if they "speak" Romanian?


Indeed.
Do you speak Romanian ? = Vorbeşti româna? / Vorbeşti limba română?


----------

